# so who has the oldest tyre's



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

they say change your tyre's every six years whether they need it or not(bit like a bath really)..lol lets all look ,on the tyre there is info it say's dot and then 4 numbers the last two are the year of manufacture the first two the week of the year mine are 03 whats yours??


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Im almost afraid to look, the tyres were on my van when I bought it in 2,000, the fronts were new at the time, god knows how old the rear ones are. The spare has never been on. 

My van has always sat in its garage for 10 months every year with its wheels off and sitting on axle/chassis stands, the tyres are all OK to look at, but I've never checked their dates of manufacture.

I've got a batch of old Land Rover wheels for my trailer, I'll check them all out in the morning...jings!

Texas


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I've got cross plies on my old Rover, will go out & check date tomorrow but suspect they are a bit older than 6 years. The spare is definitely more than 33 years old as it was in its compartment when I bought the car.

Not really off topic as I park M/H outside Rover's garage :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

*tyres*

i got the info of an american site ,i dont know if it is just a usa rule can anybody tell us?


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: tyres*



wagler2bb said:


> i got the info of an american site ,i dont know if it is just a usa rule can anybody tell us?


I should say I have no specialist knowledge of the subject but I am certain that the only legality involved is the minimum tread depth and whether the vehicle has an MOT i.e. no lumps or bumps on the tyre.

However the Caravan Club strongly reccommends changing caravan tyres on a regular basis ( I think they suggest 5 years ) on the basis that these tyres spend a lot of their life parked up i.e. distorted, and possibly subject to sunlight. Caravan tyres are not, of course, subject to regular MOT inspection.

With normal use on a motor vehicle tyres are likely to wear out under 5 years so I suppose the question of whether to change on a time rather than a wear basis depends on whether the M/H gets caravan or car style useage and whether 'camping car' or van tyres are fitted.

Bearing in mind my OAP spare as mentioned in my previous post, you can see which way I favour, though in my defence the OAP has spent all of it's life laying on its back in the dark, I would have no qualms in using it if I had a puncture.

Coming back on topic, though I no longer use my van on a daily basis, I move it around fairly regularly to avoid getting a set in the tyres.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

When we got Two Loos La Trek the tyres were at least over medium tread. However, I was told on here that a lot of motorhomes do only modest mileage and tyre treads may not wear out for many years and should be changed every four years what ever. So I put a brand new set of Marshalls on all four but still have the orignal spare brand new.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I've just replaced 4 rear tyres (ouch!) on the motorhome, they passed the Mot last week but I was advised by the tester that small cracks were showing around the bead, We're off on hols in a couple of months down through France, so peace of mind warranted a change, the tyres I've replaced are only three years old with plenty of tread wear left on them,however motorhomes stood for prolonged periods on icy concrete and exposed to the elements does shorten the life of a tyre. removing them as posted above will prolong tyre life, however not entirely practical on a 4 tonne 'van.

I have been told that nitrogen filling may help, along with tyre dressing type fluids help to keep the sidewalls in good order?

Regards Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Its a general reccomendation (idiots guide) to cover the fact that some vehicles sit, if the tyres have not been left in one position for months on end just the normal common sense rules apply (ie tread and condition)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

The USA does recommend changing tyres every 5 to 6 years. Having seen the amount of Tyre treads on the side of the road over there, I can understand why. They also use a lot of remoulds. My 1996 Newmar that I recently bought in the USA has virtually perfect treads on them (original tyres I believe). However the sidewalls are showing signs of mishape or having been parked for a lengthy time on uneven ground. I did 7,000 miles before I finally had a blow-out over there. Caused I believe by an emergency braking situation that we encountered exiting New Orleans, The tyre that skidded was the one that blew. The rest of the tyres have since done another 1000 miles and I will be changing them when the Newmar arrives in the UK.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Going off the trouble and expense I had over here replacing a Michelin which blew on my Landau, I'd recomend having the tyres changed in the States before it gets here.
The only 19,5" and 22" tyres I could find in the UK were Coopers from Sinton in Milton Keynes. I wanted to replace like for like and get a Michelin, but Michelin UK told me that they could not sell these tyres in the UK because they are not EU approved!!!!! 
It's legal to import and use an RV with them already on.
It's also legal to buy them in the States and have them fitted over here - IF you can find someone to ship to the UK at reasonable cost........
but they cannot actually sell them in Europe!!!!!!!
Work that one out if you can!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *zaskar*. Both my previous 2 RV's had 19.5 tyres. My Newmar has 235/85/16 - :lol: Much cheaper to replace. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I believe that the biggest detrimental effect on MH tyres is exposure to UV light. The UV causes the rubber material to harden and deteriorate, hence the cracks that appear on the sidewalls and between the treads. It is a good idea to check pressures and general condition regularly. I notice that a lot of American RV's and MH's that spend long periods in the hot sun have covers over them to prevent this condition. If you see any cracks starting to appear it is time to change them immediately.

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Well I did check all my tyres, the ones on my car were manufactured Oct '04

The land Rover ones were made in Thailand and have some sort of code ie, letters and not numbers. 

The ones on the campervan were made in (Kuhmo?)Korea but again no numbers or even letters come to that. But I do know they are at least 6 years old in May.

Although I check all my tyres regularly especially my campervan, I seem to have a right old Heinz 57 varieties.

Don't we make tyres in this country anymore then???

Texas


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: When we bought our 1987 Autohomes Frontier in 1996 it still had the original tyres on it. We did around 20,000 miles in it and had it in Spain for 3 years with us (including the Hot Summer SUN). We sold it still with the original tyres in 2000 at around 67,000 miles. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Texas said:


> Don't we make tyres in this country anymore then???


I served my apprenticeship with India Tyres ( who remembers them ? ) they became part of Dunlop in the late 60s .. 
I emigrated to SA in 1973, on returning in 1979 the factory had been flattened.. literally .. 
Production had been moved to communist Europe with much cheaper labour, now most tyres are made in the far east ..

To answer the question, no, I don't think we do.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Fort Dunlop does indeed still produce tyres. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O Fort Dunlop does indeed still produce tyres. :wink:


Im amazed they are still in production, I visited that plant as part of my training .. thanks John


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

*tyre's*

try this

www.michelinrvtires.com

try the vidios


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Oldest Tyres*


I know this may not count , but Ive just changedthe front tyres on my H reg Panda.

I think thats 14 years old ish. The guy at the tyre place said they were originals, and only just needed changing.

Mind you,it has quite low mileage for its age. Nearly 22.000 on the clock.
Only one tiny patch of rust on the bottom of the door. She doesnt even have a Radio, but I love her!!! :lol: 
Thats a bit sad I know.

Regards
Julie


----------

